# Clarke Chapman 10 ton winch



## Bruce Buchanan (May 5, 2007)

Hi, A ship modeling pal of mine is building a model of a Boom Defence vessel. He requires a drawing or photo of a Clarke Chapman 10 ton winch. Can any one help with this request.
He tells me that the fore winch had some type of cover on it but the after winch did not have a cover. We would be grateful for any information on this subject. Bruce Buchanan.


----------

